# Are Enlon table saw's any good?



## spleify (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy this table saw and want to know if it is any good.

Here is what the listing says.

10" Enlon Table Saw, 2HP 110/220V, 36" fence 

Thanks for anya nd all advice.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never heard of Enlon. Of course that means nothing as I had never heard of many of the brands mentioned in this forum before I started reading the threads. (Most of my life Sears has been the only store available where I could purchase tools.)

Can you get your hands on this saw? Any chance of doing a test cut on it? It looks in good condition. I like the size and the fact that it has a mobile base. To me the most important part of a table saw is the fence. Does it stay straight when you lock it?

Good luck.

George


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I concur with George,
I never heard of this saw either. But it looks like a pretty solid piece. Sounds like a good idea also to see if you can try it out. Make a cut or two, move the fence around, lock it down, and check with a tape and see how parallel it stays. It all boils down to the price on an unknown. You might want to google the name and see what comes up as far as parts availability.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## spleify (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I've never heard of it either, though I am not very well versed in a lot of the stuff available out there. Thats why i thought I would ask the pros here. 

He is asking $400 for it, so... I did try and google it, and that turned up with very little results. 

He also mentioned that the laminate fence would need to be replaced, as it is worn out. So I am not sure what that means.

It does look like a solid piece, and that is why I was considering it, he said he purchased it in 1996. I have a cheap delta now and just am not very happy with it. 

Thanks for all the help guys, I really appreciate it.

I would still like to know if anyone else has heard of this thing. Should I offer the guy a lower amount? Like $250??? I don't want to seem like a tight wad, but I also don't want to pay for a cheap, unknown piece of equiptment.

Thanks all

Spleify


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I did a lot of web looking, and, 

It is Chinese made and the company does not have
a web site. Service is taken over by Star Manufacturing.

Jet, Star and Enlon seem to use the same accessories.

And it looks a lot like the big saw at HF!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I too have never heard of "Enlon", but from the pictures it appears to be a very solid and well made unit. I think at $400 that is a pretty good deal. The saw has a very wide rip capacity, long guide rails, and two solid looking cast iron extensions. I see it also has a mobile base. With two HP you have adequate power for most hobbyist operations. The router table inclusion is a definite bonus if you have space considerations. Is the router included? Are there accessories included, such as extra blades, dado set, miter gage? All these little extras can add considerable value to the overall package.

As some of the others have suggested, if you can, try the saw out to see if it is working well.

Do not be afraid to ask the owner if he is negotiable. Only people who are not really interested in selling their equipment will hold absolutely firm.

Gerry


----------



## spleify (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks very much everyone.

There are no accessories included, nor is the router. The router table is included, but no tool. By looking at the pics, I would "assume" the extra blade inserts are included, but thats it.

I assume he would be willing to negotiate, as he has emailed ME a number of times in the last week and a half to see if I was still interested. But I don't know that for sure.

Thanks all


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

spleify said:


> Thanks very much everyone.
> 
> There are no accessories included, nor is the router. The router table is included, but no tool. By looking at the pics, I would "assume" the extra blade inserts are included, but thats it.
> 
> ...


HE has emailed YOU asking if you are still interested?.....hmmmmmm......sounds like he is antsy to get rid of it......Give him a price YOU would be willing to pay and see what he does......The worst that can happen is he says NO ....and then you start negotiating if in fact you really want it.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to say that I, as well, have never heard of this brand so I can not say one way or the other what the saw would be like. I can say, however, that $400 seems a little steep for a saw that need parts replaced. There are a lot of saws out there on the market that are reasonably priced. I would personally look around a little more and leave this one as a "not so good idea". But that is just my opinion.
Ken


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

What about delivery?

I sounds like he needs to sell!

Make your offer!


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

$ 400 for a used no-name ? AND he is antsy ? Buyer BEWARE !


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

steve mackay said:


> $ 400 for a used no-name ? And he is antsy ? Buyer beware !


yup.....


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It looks like one of several Taiwanese made contractor saws, and probably comes from the same factory as several older brand name models. Looks like a nice fence, cast iron wings, and should be compatible with several other standard contractor saws, however $400 is really steep IMO. You can get a brand new Ridgid 3660 for $400 right now.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Go look around at what $500 hundred dollars will get you brand new, with a warranty and all the bolts it's supposed to have. If you really want it, tell him you'll take it off his hand for $200. If he says no way, say ok $150.

A buddy of mine buys used cars to flip using this approach and it's amazing how well it works.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Enlon was advertised a lot in the 80's I think. Maybe early 90's. Import stuff, probably one of the companies that is still manufacturing for everyone else.

I agree, for that sort of money if your diligent you can find a an old Unisaw that needs some work. I wouldn't give it is second thought, it just a contractors saw.


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

joesdad said:


> Go look around at what $500 hundred dollars will get you brand new, with a warranty and all the bolts it's supposed to have. If you really want it, tell him you'll take it off his hand for $200. If he says no way, say ok $150.
> 
> A buddy of mine buys used cars to flip using this approach and it's amazing how well it works.


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

In my humble opinion, nothing of much value really happens anyway until someone says NO.......lol.....

but ya gotta make the first offer to get the NO....if you really have to have THIS saw that is.....

I just picked up a brand new Ridgid 3660 for 399. Brand new in the box, all the parts, all the warranties, all the service.........I would at least consider going new unless you just have to have THIS saw. If that's the case follow the great advice you have received here so far and see what happens....

oh and let us know how it turns out.....:thumbsup:


----------



## spleify (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. I knew I was asking in the right place.

I have been wanting the Rigid for a long time, my buddy has one and I've always been jelious of him for it. But it was just out of my price range. I think I will go with Rigid when I upgrade. The only reason I was looking at this Enlon, was it looked like it had a bigger work surface and a router section. 

Thanks so much!! I will post up once I figure out what I am doing.

Spleify


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

spleify said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I knew I was asking in the right place.
> 
> I have been wanting the Rigid for a long time, my buddy has one and I've always been jelious of him for it. But it was just out of my price range. I think I will go with Rigid when I upgrade. The only reason I was looking at this Enlon, was it looked like it had a bigger work surface and a router section.
> 
> ...


 
Unless I misunderstood you he is asking 400 for a used saw with a couple missing parts.....you can get a brand new Ridgid saw right now for the exact same price......no need to wait to upgrade....you can do it now.....:thumbsup:


----------



## spleify (Jan 11, 2008)

I have looked everywhere and can't find the rigids for the $400. Any ideas folks?

Thanks


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

spleify said:


> I have looked everywhere and can't find the rigids for the $400. Any ideas folks?
> 
> Thanks


have you tried your local Home Depots?


----------



## spleify (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

spleify said:


> Yes sir


I would try calling your local store and see if they can have one shipped in from another store that does have one. I know a guy that had that done. They didn't charge him to have it shipped to the store so he still got it for 399....it's worth a shot.


----------



## spleify (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll give it a go. Thanks guys!!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It appears that sale has ended. Also the listing for the R4511 is gone.... Gotta wonder about production problems with the new saw...


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

dbhost said:


> It appears that sale has ended. Also the listing for the R4511 is gone.... Gotta wonder about production problems with the new saw...


 
hmmmmmmm.....so the 3660 is back to the 597 price?.......and no 4511s?......wow...not so good


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

spleify said:


> I have looked everywhere and can't find the rigids for the $400. Any ideas folks?
> 
> Thanks


It'd be worth having an employee do a price check to see what the 3650 or 3660 rings up for. Sometimes the sticker and actual prices don't match up correctly.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Rigid Saws for $400*

Home Depot is closing out the old saw and were/are selling them for around $400 but the Home Depot nearest me said they sold out in one day.

They are bringing in a new saw with a granite top and a riving knife


----------



## A67N20onceuponatime (Jan 2, 2013)

*I own an Enlon....*

I registered on this site solely for the purpose of responding to this thread..

I see that this is several years old, and I wonder if the original poster was given bad advice on the quality of the Enlon saw. This would have been a pretty good deal for that saw...especially with the mobile base...what is that base worth today? $200....$250...More?..

I bought an Enlon Cabinet Saw (3HP single phase) back in 1994 and I think I paid about $900 for the saw. I invested in a 52" Biesemeyer rip fence and a over the blade dust collection system. This saw has been in daily use for almost nineteen years now and has never failed. The quality of this saw is equal to that of a Delta cabinet saw (which I also use in my shop daily). The Enlon is not of equal quality as my Powermatic 66, but it also did not cost me $2,500 either.

If this company was still in business, I would highly recommend their table saws to my friends. It is unfair to compare these Enlons to those from companies such as Harbor Freight..which are pure junk.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Do some homework before considering making an offer on the saw. From what I understand the company went out of business about 1996 or earlier. You may not be able to get replacement parts.


----------



## Frank G. (Jan 23, 2014)

*Frank G.*

I worked for Enlon (a Taiwanese manufacturer) for a couple of years. My understanding was that the table saw was a knockoff of Delta. The table saw was evaluated by one of the woodworking magazines and came in 3d or 4th out of 8 or 10 machines; including Delta, and Powermatic (1st). One of very few complaints was that (in order to comply with patent rules) a bolt had been left off the blade carriage(?) which caused unnecessary vibration. We sold many machines and one hobbyist in Central Calif filled his workshop with nothing but Enlon machinery. My complaint was that the cast iron was too soft compared to American cast iron.


----------



## IlliniBone (Oct 25, 2013)

spleify said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I knew I was asking in the right place.
> 
> I have been wanting the Rigid for a long time, my buddy has one and I've always been jelious of him for it. But it was just out of my price range. I think I will go with Rigid when I upgrade. The only reason I was looking at this Enlon, was it looked like it had a bigger work surface and a router section.
> 
> ...


I purchased a Ridgid table saw 2412 a few weeks ago off CraigsList for $130. I would keep looking if I were you. If you can find little to no information on the saw it will be next to impossible to find parts for that saw. Keep looking for a used Ridgid, Craftsman, Delta saw. Where do you live?


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would not buy that saw. 

I ran into a similar issue last year where someone tried to sell me a jointer for $400 that was a no-name. I turned it down because in the end, I could spend $600 on a brand new jointer equal quality.

For $400, I would just look at the Ridgid 4512 at Home Depot for $550. It's $150 more and you get a great tool with a fence that works. Oh and a warranty.

I don't like buying tools to work on tools. I want to buy tools to work with wood.

Another suggestion, if you're wanting used, is to continue your search on CL. My first table saw was a Craftsman 1 3/4 HP that was fantastic. That cost me $80 only 3 years ago. It's amazing what you can find at garage sales too. The only reason I ditched it was because it was an old saw with an old fence (measure before/after the blade for parallel on every cut). I started landing commissions that needed a better saw so I had to get rid of it.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

The thread is 4 years old folks. Whomever posted originally has already bought the saw (or not).


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Frank, I'm an idiot.

LOL


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

nah, not an idiot. It seems we've had a rash of new users with single digit post counts resurrecting old threads lately. I don't know if it's genuine naivete from the new users or whether half of them are bots of some kind trying to generate site search hits for someone/something. I think those in this thread at least look genuine but there's not a lot of point offering advice at this point.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I still wouldn't buy the saw


----------

